# Summer project: 3000 gallon pond build



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been working on this pond project in my dads back yard since the beginning of this summer. We finally got the liner in and filled it up. We are now putting the rocks around and constructing the waterfall. We need some stocking ideas. It's been a real fun and learning experience.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> I've been working on this pond project in my dads back yard since the beginning of this summer. We finally got the liner in and filled it up. We are now putting the rocks around and constructing the waterfall. We need some stocking ideas. It's been a real fun and learning experience.


Wow, that's awesome......especially since the 1st day of summer was yesterday. *w3
Seriously......that does look like fun and a very rewarding project. I'd love to tackle something like that some day. 
Kudos to you and your dad. 

I'm partial to brightly colored Koi.....although they can be expensive.

Please post some pictures of the finished project.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A beautiful new rubber pond.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello all, I haven't been on in a while so I figured I would update this post first. We got the ponds finished and the plumbing done and everything is working wonderfully. My dad went out and got 8 shubunkins and added them. Does anyone know about cycling a pond? It developed green water and I added a uv sterilizer which is clearing up the water beautifully. Anyways here's a few pics.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wow amazing my dad is how you say a bit lazy.i know what i would put in it if i had a 3000 gallon pond...actually i dont know..wait!i know piranhas!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update: the pond is awesome and the water cleared up nicely. It's real nice to sit and listen/look at it. Here's a waterfall pic and a few of the inhabitants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That REALLY LOOKS AWESOME!
How sweet!
The fish are all good there all year since your in Tenn.?
Looks very natural,and relaxing(after the build!).


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thought I would update this thread now that it's been up and running for a year. Only three fish left in the pond, pretty sure kingfisher birds got the rest. Put some plants in and the fish were destroying them before the roots could get established. After putting the plants in a floating net they are now taking over the pond. We've got water hyacinth, water lily, anacharis(has grown to about 6 feet long). There's a couple so marginal plants too. It's so awesome! Pics coming soon.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Aren't kingfishers like really small birds?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

big b said:


> Aren't kingfishers like really small birds?


They are. It was probably more likely a hawk or cat.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Is that little red ball a tomato?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

No it's a ball my kids threw in the pond


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

This seems like a cool project, I might do this myself but on a much smaller scale.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Your pond is beautiful. Would love to have something like this but with living in Michigan I think that would be problematic at best. You've done a wonderful job on your pond.


----------

